# TLC Dog Food



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Dog Food Advisor gives it four stars:
TLC Whole Life Dog Food | Review and Rating

Might I ask what brand and specific food you are feeding now?


----------



## joey1967 (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm feeding an all stages food but the vet just yanked her off it saying all stages is not suitable for puppies and their growth needs, now she'll be put on something else.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

A dog food that is labeled AAFCO for All life Stages has been nutritionally evaluated to meet 'Adult Maintenance' and 'Reproductive and Growth' nutrient profiles and is perfectly fine for puppies.

Go to Dogfood Advisor and see AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for a complete explanation!

Most Vets are not really knowlegdable about dog food sorry to say!


----------



## joey1967 (Aug 26, 2015)

My pup poops approximately 5 times a day with large volumes stools, very large for a small 13 week old pup which my vet indicated is a sign the food is going right through her and she is not obtaining much from it. Vets do on the contrary now a days receive one semester of training in food and if they have their own pets are quite knowledgable about food. My vet feel dogs should be fed in stages separately and I agree. The food is cheap I am use to paying close to almost double the amount for food, so I am not sure what that says about the food. I kept it on her for convenience sake but did recognize she was pooping up a storm and not retaining anything. She should be a little larger than she is so I will switch her to something else appropriate for puppies up to a year.


----------

